# how close to a road can i hunt for deer on state land



## love the outdoors (Mar 24, 2009)

i found this really good lookn spot but it aint real far off the road but i hope i can still hunt there im in oceana county..


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

love the outdoors said:


> i found this really good lookn spot but it aint real far off the road but i hope i can still hunt there im in oceana county..


Hunt it! You can hunt as close to the road as you'd like...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I asked our local CO the same question. Private property thou. I was told I can stand in the middle of the road as long as I'm on my side of it. No structure on site. 

We pass shoot r fields/road as the birds fly off the pond from the other side of the road. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes, yes...


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I always thought you had to be 450' from a road or dwelling but after some discussion and research, I found that you only have to be that far from a dwelling only...have at it bud! Hopefully you'll be reporting back this fall with the buck you shot there!


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Property (survey) lines generally run down the middle of the road. There are many places in the SGA in my county where the guys hunt right in the ditch after walking/hunting down the road. State land on both sides. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Plugged up the culvert under my driveway and flooded out a low spot in my yard. Shot mallards from the pole barn while working on my cars. Man it's great not to have neighbors.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

No distance for roads. Can't shoot across freeways. Safety zones apply when around buildings as does private property rights along roadways. I always get a kick out of guys hunting along the roadways. Either because they are scared of getting lost or just using the road as a shooting lane (which I wouldn't recommend).


----------



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

We save the roadside hunting spots up here for the fellers who are afraid of the woods.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

People do it all the time around here. Usually on state land by the natural gas fields. Stand on the other side of the road and wait for deer to come out into the openings where the shut off valves are. 

As for hunting distance from a "dwelling". Does a pole barn count as one?


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

I believe it's 450' from an occupied building...or any distance from any building if you have permission. Could the COs confirm please?

Also, isn't it illegal to shoot across a road?

Can you shoot a deer that's standing in the road?

Good stuff as we wait for fall....


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

JWICKLUND said:


> No distance for roads. Can't shoot across freeways. Safety zones apply when around buildings as does private property rights along roadways. I always get a kick out of guys hunting along the roadways. Either because they are scared of getting lost or just using the road as a shooting lane (which I wouldn't recommend).


 Keep in mind the person may be handicapped or in there senior years and can't travel to far


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

perchyanker said:


> Keep in mind the person may be handicapped or in there senior years and can't travel to far


 exactly. 
do keep in mind this does not include hunting from a vehicle.


----------

